# Mike S.....I found one for you.



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

A copper retrieving Dutchie pup.
Looks like Hans has a youtube channel up now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI_CPOY-qCw&feature=channel


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

That looks like a promising young dog. I am glad you posted this. This is what a metal retriever is supposed to look like.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

that should clear up the confusion on the issue, hopefully.


----------



## Maria Janota (Sep 24, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> A copper retrieving Dutchie pup.
> Looks like Hans has a youtube channel up now.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI_CPOY-qCw&feature=channel



You shouldn`t show it to Mike S. - there are other people who want a dog, you know...:roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thats all it is ?? Good God. The dog isn't even impressive by any means. I was thinking something different.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Thats all it is ?? Good God. The dog isn't even impressive by any means. I was thinking something different.


Then you and I can make some money Jeff. I will happily buy EVERY dog you can find me like this one, assuming the health and environmental nerves are good.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Maybe he was just REALLY hungry? :lol: No really, he was off the charts for that copper, cool to watch. Thanks


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Thats all it is ?? Good God. The dog isn't even impressive by any means. I was thinking something different.


I know Jeff, no clowns to be seen anywhere


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Diana Abel said:


> Maybe he was just REALLY hungry? :lol: No really, he was off the charts for that copper, cool to watch. Thanks


I would not call this one "off the charts", this is what a normal metal dog looks like. I have seen some that were much crazier than this one for the pipe, but this one will work for sure.
I had one here about 2 years ago named Shyla (Jody saw her and nicknamed her the "crazy bitch", I am sure he remembers her), that one was maybe the strongest metal dog I have ever seen.
She was really "off the charts". She would literally bite the refrigerator, the washer and dryer, and the bath tub in my training room if I walked her past them on a leash. I have never seen a dog with so much desire to have strange shit in her mouth.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> I would not call this one "off the charts", this is what a normal metal dog looks like. I have seen some that were much crazier than this one for the pipe, but this one will work for sure.
> I had one here about 2 years ago named Shyla (Jody saw her and nicknamed her the "crazy bitch", I am sure he remembers her), that one was maybe the strongest metal dog I have ever seen.
> She was really "off the charts". She would literally bite the refrigerator, the washer and dryer, and the bath tub in my training room if I walked her past them on a leash. I have never seen a dog with so much desire to have strange shit in her mouth.


Of what I had seen of her, I compare most dogs I see now.....to yes THE CRAZY BITCH!! She had insane prey!!!! And she was young too, would love to see her now.....:razz: Super Super Dog!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Thats all it is ?? Good God. The dog isn't even impressive by any means. I was thinking something different.


Jeff, unless you were joking I'm curious about what you thought this would look like. Do you care to elaborate?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

If all the dog ever sees from a young age is a grenade, then he will be crazy for a grenade..temporarily.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I thought something different too. I still don't get the triple double secret of why anyone would use this as a test but at least I grasp what you mean now.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> If all the dog ever sees from a young age is a grenade, then he will be crazy for a grenade..temporarily.


Interesting thought Gerry but I'm not sure I agree with the statement above as it suggests that sheer accessibility is what drives this behavior. Clearly, it's not.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Interesting thought Gerry but I'm not sure I agree with the statement above as it suggests that sheer accessibility is what drives this behavior. Clearly, it's not.



Clearly ... which is why somebody is paying big bucks for these dogs .....


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> Interesting thought Gerry but I'm not sure I agree with the statement above as it suggests that sheer accessibility is what drives this behavior. Clearly, it's not.


Accessibility is whatever a person decides it will be.

The very best dog in the world in any capacity is worthless unless it's trained for that particular task. Dogs can be just as crazy over pipe as a cow turd if that's what used to entice them.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Note to self: Gerry from canada doesn't understand.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Dogs can be just as crazy over pipe as a cow turd if that's what used to entice them.


Do you really think so, or are you being funny?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

The copper is probably the most undesirable thing for the dog to have in its mouth. Put this dog on pvc, wood, a tug, or a ball, and I imagine it would be "off the charts"


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

There's nothing to understand, it's been explained to death.

These metal retrievers to me are just dogs with a very strong desire to play a game. That's what detection is to a dog, they are playing the game to get their reward.

Like Mike Suttle said in one post somewhere..If the dog will work for copper, he will work for a ball even moreso, something like that it's not a quote :razz:

You can make a young dog crazy about anything if you want to put the time into it, I've never seen dogs go crazy for biting steel unless there are people involved.

But hey..if that's what it takes to make a buck, knock yourself out.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I've never seen dogs go crazy for biting steel unless there are people involved.


I have


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Accessibility is whatever a person decides it will be.
> 
> Dogs can be just as crazy over pipe as a cow turd if that's what used to entice them.


I agree ! You might think to yourself well damn thats a bullshit remark but if you drive the dog hard enough it will go for almost everything you hold infront of its nose as long as you keep it out of reach the drive will simply get higher....how do you think we got our dogs to hold the metal in the first place...trust me they wernt born thinking WHOOOOHOOOO theres a bit of metal...please can i get my teeth on it. 

Joby Becker said: 
The copper is probably the most undesirable thing for the dog to have in its mouth. Put this dog on pvc, wood, a tug, or a ball, and I imagine it would be "off the charts" 

and here i disagree 

Its all enticing the dog to hold the metal...as i mentioned above it wasnt born with a picture in its head of a tug as being this great thing to sink its teeth in...it was firstly enticed to bite the tug to start with or it started playing with it and got to understand how much fun it was to actualy sink its teeth into it...

Some dogs repspond to metal quicker then others but i can tell you this....I watched the video and it looks nice...dog is nuts about the pipe...but almost everyone i know in the KNPV train their dogs (including me) with metal pipes ...we use copper, stainless steel, aluminum and basicly any form of metal...pipes, cubes, little objects like keys and what we all do is make sure the dog goes NUTS for it...we entice the hell out of it and up its drive for it as much as possible...its not as much what the dog takes into its mouth in my eyes, its how horny you can make him for said object...

feel free to disagree with me !

this is just my point of view


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Well put, Alice!! I once went to training without my tug. It was Winter and we were in the horse stables. I spotted a small brush with handle and used it and as my dog was crazy for anything I held and withheld from him, it obviously worked. 

We have *Nationa*l Schutzhund Trials where the dog has to retrieve and search out metal objects on the track or in the search square. OK, indicating is also allowed but a good few years back, not many did this. OK, these aren't motivational objects but getting the dog to carry metal has to be trained.

The usefulness of retrieving metal becomes apparent from teaching the dog the search square. If you lose your house keys, you can do search quartering with the dog to find them.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I have never seen a dog with so much desire to have strange shit in her mouth.

Sure you have, they come around base on the first and the fifteenth. Some call them payday vultures.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Then you and I can make some money Jeff. I will happily buy EVERY dog you can find me like this one, assuming the health and environmental nerves are good.

You need to give Kevin a call. LOL He just sold a Mal bitch who might have been what you are looking for. : )

The whole process confuses the shit out of me. If I see a dog that is stupid for copper I will let you know.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe this is not so relevant here, but here goes!

I know someone who recruited the Army Dogs. He, himself, had a dog that, with everything he touched, the dog bit into it, on command, no matter what it was, he bit without hesitation. Toni thought the dog was a "biting nutter" but I watched and realised what he had done.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Alice, you go girl LOL. I like when you make things perfectly black and white and don't BS


Alice Bezemer said:


> I agree ! You might think to yourself well damn thats a bullshit remark but if you drive the dog hard enough it will go for almost everything you hold infront of its nose as long as you keep it out of reach the drive will simply get higher....how do you think we got our dogs to hold the metal in the first place...trust me they wernt born thinking WHOOOOHOOOO theres a bit of metal...please can i get my teeth on it.
> 
> Joby Becker said:
> The copper is probably the most undesirable thing for the dog to have in its mouth. Put this dog on pvc, wood, a tug, or a ball, and I imagine it would be "off the charts"
> ...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: I have never seen a dog with so much desire to have strange shit in her mouth.
> 
> Sure you have, they come around base on the first and the fifteenth. Some call them payday vultures.


 hahaha this is well thought out!


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hI0E_Lni3S4


----------

